# Colnago in magazines



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

I look through every cycling magazine at B&N monthly and never see any articles on Colnago bikes... see a bunch on other ones, especially in their bike reviews. Colnago has a whole series of frames... why no coverage?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

some brands are putting *a lot* of money in sponsoring and advertising.

The insiders know what is good..

look at Paolo Betini, he had to ride Specialized bikes when in Quick Step.

Now he is retired and the bike he rides is a Colnago.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Oh yeah!! Best bike i've ever ridden. smooooth


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mlin said:


> I look through every cycling magazine at B&N monthly and never see any articles on Colnago bikes... see a bunch on other ones, especially in their bike reviews. Colnago has a whole series of frames... why no coverage?


I would seriously doubt that most of the cycling rags out there would be doing reviews of farmes out there when the manufacturer is not advertising in the mag. Plus, imagine what would happen if they said Colnago (a non-advertizer) was head & shoulders above Trek, Specialized, etc. (who are advertizers)? What do you think would happen to the money coming in from those ads? You do know that about 50% of a magazine's income comes from advertizing, and the other 50% comes from the cover price. It would be kind of like biting the hand that feeds them to talk badly about the advertizers products. I remember one time when our team president sent out an e-mail about how good a deal our bike shop sponsor was giving us on power meters. I replied with a link that was hundreds of dollars cheaper and I got an e-mail lashing from the president. Sponsors my you know what.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://issuu.com/fahrradnews/docs/fahrradnews5-2010


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.colnago.cc/


----------

